# Brian Crain - New Age Piano Composer



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone else really enjoy his music? It's so pretty, it's exactly the musical aesthetic I've been searching for, for a long time. It's also the kind of music, in tone, I want to create.

Thoughts?

Here is a popular title by him if you are unfamiliar:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Chip Davis (Mannheim Steamroller) has been composing non-Christmas music like this for decades (check out the Fresh Air albums).

I have several albums in my library that contain music like this.

Even Cage composed some music like this. Check out _In a Landscape_ and _Dream._

There is nothing wrong with the music, it is just not that unique. There are many composer who write music in this style.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't think music has to be new to be good. Keeping a tradition alive in own composition is just a s good imo if done well.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Frankly too sappy for me, like loads of New Age piano music. I much prefer someone like George Winston in the genre.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Frankly too sappy for me, like loads of New Age piano music. I much prefer someone like George Winston in the genre.


Fair enough. I find it beautiful, I can stomach the overly dramatic approach, it does it for me.

What do you think of this version of In My Life by the beatles?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What do you think of this version of In My Life by the beatles?


Better than Brian Crain - and of course he has a killer melody to play with. We actually have a few Kevin Kern CD's (souvenir of your Singapore days when we explored a few new genres). I can appreciate him as background music, even though he's not on GW's level.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Frankly too sappy for me, like loads of New Age piano music. I much prefer someone like George Winston in the genre.


Yes, way too sappy. It's the type of music I love to hate.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I don't think music has to be new to be good. Keeping a tradition alive in own composition is just a s good imo if done well.


I agree.

Did I say something that makes you think that I against music that sounds traditional?

What I find frustrating about these discussions is when people imply that I believe in something that I do not believe in.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

arpeggio said:


> I agree.
> 
> Did I say something that makes you think that I against music that sounds traditional?
> 
> What I find frustrating about these discussions is when people imply that I believe in something that I do not believe in.


"it is just not that unique. There are many composer who write music in this style."


----------

